# More Babies! ND



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Witch began to give birth around 6:30 p.m. yesterday. She had triplets, :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: . Both girls are gold/white. The boy was nearly solid black with one white patch on his side, but he was still born. He was ENORMOUS. Somehow, I didn't feel sad that he was dead. Is that awful of me? We just kind of tossed the poor guy. Girl #1 came out perfectly, and was up and suckling almost immediately. I had to go in for Girl #2. Her head was bent back, and both front legs were tucked under her body. She was stuck in there, a huge mess. I finally got her far enough back and got her head and legs in the right position.

She was really slow, and her neck and legs seemed weak and she had allot of trouble straightening things. She had no suck response whatsoever. She stayed in the house all night and got syringe fed colostrum and some Karo, and then regular feedings every two hours. It took her 5 hours to finally start even trying to stand up, and she didn't have a suckle response until 9 a.m. the next morning. I took her back to mom this morning as soon as she was standing by herself and toddling around efficiently, and was exhibiting a strong suck on my fingers. I helped her, and have gone down numerous times today to put her on a nipple to make sure she was getting enough to eat. By this evening she was trying to jump, and she was zooming in on the nipple target like an old pro and getting plenty of food, complete with strong head butts. Dang dummy babies... Lol. At least only one of them was weak instead of both, like Doll's itty bitty twins...who are flourishing BTW.

So....total kids is now 4 doelings. I have one left to kid and then I'm DONE staying up all night for awhile! :stars:

Doeling 1 - Lelu (Like from The Fifth Element with Bruce Willis)









Lelu 









One more time....Lelu









Doeling 2 - Dorothy (Wizard of Oz)









Dorothy









Lelu is easier to take photos of. Dorothy wants to stand like an idiot, but she'll pose with a finger under her chin pretty easily. I am keeping Dorothy for sure. Lelu will be for sale.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cuties and great job taking care of the kid!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the live kiddos -- I would have been real heart broken to loose a kid even if its stillborn  to each his own I guess


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I guess I was just too focused on worrying about Dorothy. She really scared me, and the buckling didn't respond to a thing. I guess I felt like there is no use crying over spilled milk, or however that goes, and he had probably been dead for some time and I doubt he "knew" while still in the womb.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

R.I.P Lelu. She was fine this morning. I found her dead in the water bucket when I went to feed tonight. I have no idea how she got in there. The bucket is twice as tall and she is. She drowned. It was a freak thing. Poor little girl. Dorothy is doing amazing. I'm going to move mom/Dorothy from the kidding pen into the paddock with Doll and her girls tomorrow since Dorothy is just as big as Doll's twins (who are over a month old now.) So sad....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my!!!! so tragic I am sorry :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh that is awful! I'm soooooo sorry. Poor little girl.  :hugs:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

oh no I am so sorry! :hug: that is one of my worst nightmares... I am always afraid of them somehow finding their way into water... :hug: sorry you had to go through that, and poor little baby


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. It's happened to me before, sometimes it just happens.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for both losses.  
Congrats on Dorothy! :stars:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Lelu.  It seems like no matter how well we try to "kid-proof" the barn, they always find something to do that we didn't expect or didn't think could be done.

But good news that Dorothy is still doing so well!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

The sad thing is there was barely enough water that she couldn't stick her head out. I decided to drain it so its only half full. If Dorothy falls in, she will just be half wet and unhappy until I get her out. I also got a taller bucket, although its crazy she got in there. It was so bizarre. I tried to give her mouth to mouth, but she was definitely gone. I am super attached to Dorothy now after all of this. She is such a little doll. At least I am blessed to have her, and she will never go anywhere at this point!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe she was jumping on mom and then slipped and landed in the bucket


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry! That is my worst nightmare...I fret about the water bucket more than just about anything. I'm down to using a little milking "bucket" I think it's like a one quart milking bucket...darndest thing is so tiny, but I just keep checking it and filling it only half full, every few hours to ensure momma's get enough water. That's of course only for the first week while they are penned up seperate from the herd. I know, I'm paranoid. 
Poor baby, again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry....  :hug:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think its OK to be paranoid to an extent with babies of any sort. They are so tiny and stupid, just because they haven't learned things yet, and they are still unsteady on their feet. My final doe kidded this morning unexpectedly. By the time I noticed she was dry and eating well. A single and everyone seems perfectly fine. She was due for 2-3 weeks and had next to no udder. I'll post a new thread with photos of my last kid of the year.


----------

